# Mieser Abzockversuch für Kfz-Zulassung (Rastatt)



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

Im Telefonbuch von Rastatt (BaWü) gibt es einen Telefonbucheintrag, welcher lautet: "Kfz Zulassung Auskunft z. Führerschein u. Straßenverkehrsan. T. Schulz e.K."

Telefon 07222/916116

Dort erhält man eine Bandansage, daß man doch bitte die Nummer 11875 wählen möge. Nach der Wiederholung der Nummer dauerte es mehrere Sekunden, bis die Frauenstimme den Preis für die Verbindung nannte: 2,22 Euro pro Minute.

Für mich ist dies ein Versuch, die Anrufer übers Ohr zu hauen. Wer rechnet schon damit, daß nach dem scheinbaren Ende der Bandansage und mehrere Sekunden Wartezeit erst der Preis genannt wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2004)

Alois Bembel schrieb:
			
		

> Wer rechnet schon damit, daß nach dem scheinbaren Ende der Bandansage und mehrere Sekunden Wartezeit erst der Preis genannt wird.



Das dürfte trotz allem ein Mißverständnis sein, der Anruf einer normalen Telefonnummer kostet 
niemals mehr als der übliche Tarifsatz , wer allerdings so behämmert ist die Nummer 11875
anzurufen wird anscheinend  mit dem Wuchertarif "beglückt" .

cp


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

.

Das ist natürlich schon richtig. Ich hab auch nicht die normale Nummer gemeint, sondern selbstverfreilich die Auskunftsnummer. Denn die wird 2,22 Euros kosten.


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Juli 2004)

11875 - was ist'n das für ein Netz? Soll man da mit Handy anrufen? Ist das im Ortsnetz Rastatt? Ist das eine bundesweite Nummer?

Laut RegTP-Nummernliste gehört diese Nummer der schweizer Firma First Early Bird und ist eine Auslandsauskunft.


----------



## disciple (13 Juli 2004)

118 ist für Auskunft-nummern reserviert und Bundesweit erreichbar.

Info über den Range gibt es hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Tarife/body_tarife.html

Die Tarife sind frei wählbar. Normal ist 0,49C bei seriösen und 2,98€ bei unseriösen.


----------



## technofreak (13 Juli 2004)

DS schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist die Regelung über die maximale Tarifhöhe bereits am
> 31. Dezember 1998 ausgelaufen. Damit kann der Netzbetreiber, bei dem  der einzelne
> Anrufer angeschlossen ist, *durchaus andere und damit auch höhere Tarife festsetzen,
> als sie die Regulierungsbehörde unverbindlich  vorgeschlagen. hat.*


Es g9ibt auch keine  festgesetzte Obergrenze....
es gibt auch keine Liste , aus der Betreiber dieser Nummern direkt ermittelt werden können:
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/01176/01/index.shtml
die Liste enthält außer der Info , ob eine  Nummer belegt  ist , nichts 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/31284


> wer aber den Betreiber einer 0180-Rufnummer herausfinden will, muss eine
> Einzelanfrage stellen und sein berechtigtes Interesse an der Auskunft nachweisen.



Was unter berechtigtem Interesse zu verstehen ist, entzieht sich meiner  Kenntnis...


----------



## disciple (13 Juli 2004)

Da hat technofreak wohl etwas hektisch gesucht:

http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-09-04_m/

Interessant: Die Yellow Access AG (in der Liste ganz unten) hat "zufällig" an exakt der gleichen Adresse wie die "Firt Early Bird GmbH" eine Aussenstelle (laut einem Schweizer Nachrichtenmagazin)


----------



## technofreak (13 Juli 2004)

disciple schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat technofreak wohl etwas hektisch gesucht:



war ein Mißverständnis meinerseits , ich suche noch immer die 0180x  Listen
dafür gilt auch noch immer die o.g Frage 
wo kriegt man die Betreiber von 0180x Nummern her ohne direkte Anfrage mit "begründetem" Anlass 
tf


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Juli 2004)

Ist wirklich heftig die Nummer. Soeben ausprobiert. Man soll sich tatsächlich laut Bandansage über die Auskunft mit der Behörde (Nummer übrigens 07222-3813220, im TelBuch dahinter) verbinden lassen.

Das würde sogar gehen, nur:

Wem nützt dies?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> 11875 - was ist'n das für ein Netz? Soll man da mit Handy anrufen? Ist das im Ortsnetz Rastatt? Ist das eine bundesweite Nummer?
> Laut RegTP-Nummernliste gehört diese Nummer der schweizer Firma First Early Bird und ist eine Auslandsauskunft.



First Early Bird? Schon wieder? siehe  hier in diesem thread  der wohl versehentlich aufgewärmt wurde.

Diese Firma hat deutsche Wurzeln, wie das Handelsregister zu berichten weiß: gestrichen wurde der Deutsche Dr. H*-U* G*, GF ist ein Herr G*H*F*, 

Quelle:  Handelsregister Schweiz "First Early Bird" 
aka


----------



## Alois Bembel (14 Juli 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wirklich heftig die Nummer. Soeben ausprobiert. Man soll sich tatsächlich laut Bandansage über die Auskunft mit der Behörde (Nummer übrigens 07222-3813220, im TelBuch dahinter) verbinden lassen.
> 
> Das würde sogar gehen, nur:
> 
> Wem nützt dies?



Ich finde es vor allem skandalös, daß man im Telefonbuch nur diesen Eintrag findet und keiner die Seriösität kontrolliert hat, zumal beim Wortlaut dem Experten doch die Augen aufgehen sollten. 

Im gedruckten Telefonbuch findet sich übrigens nicht die Nummer der Zulassungsstelle. Zumindest hab ich sie nach 20 min Suchen nicht gefunden.

Wie würde denn die RegTP vorgehen, wenn man ihr genau diesen Fall melden würde?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

Das ist nicht illegal. In meinem Landkreis gibt es mehrere Eintragungen im Tel.Buch

-Einwohnermeldeamts-Info
-Kfz-Zulassung-Info

usw.

Die Bandansage nennt einem dann eine 0190er Nummer, wo Infos rund um die Zulassung von Kfz geboten werden. Die Rechtsabteilung des Landkreises konnte nichts dagegen tun.

Hier ist das allerdings recht dubios.

Der Auskunftsdienst soll also daran verdienen, dass er einen Bürger mit der Zulassungsstelle verbindet.

Normalerweise sollte aber jeder Bürger wissen, dass eine Kfz-Zulassungsstelle bei einer kreisfreien Stadt bzw. beim Landratsamt angesiedelt ist.


----------



## Gluko (14 Juli 2004)

Alois Bembel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Im gedruckten Telefonbuch findet sich übrigens nicht die Nummer der Zulassungsstelle. ...



Ich würde vorschlagen, einfach mal bei Der zuständigen Stadt- oder Gemeindeverwaltung anzurufen, und mir dort die Nummer der zuständigen Aussenstelle geben zu lassen. Dann bleibts auch beim Nahbereichsgespräch.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## stieglitz (15 Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
diese geschichte ist doch schon eine alter Hut. Das wird schon seit mehreren Jahren missbraucht. Darüber wurde auch schon viel in diversen Zeitungen berichtet. Es gab auch schon Strafverfahren.
Gebet mal bei Google  *telefonbucheintrag kfz zulassung*,
do kommt eine menge Info.
z.B: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/34051

vom 28.01.03 !

Trotzdem eine riesen Sauerei!
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Juli 2004)

Schön ist dieser Fund: http://www.telespiegel.de/news/280104.html:



> *Irreführende Einträge in das Telefonbuch - Gericht stoppt Abzocker*
> 28.01.04
> Auf der Suche nach der Telefonnummer eines Amtes finden Verbraucher nicht nur Einträge „echter“ Ämter, sondern auch die, gewerblicher Dienste. Mit Stichworten wie „Kfz-Zulassung“, „Straßenverkehrsamt“ oder „Straßenverkehrsbehörde“ wird dem Anrufer suggeriert, dass er die Telefonnummer einer örtlichen Behörde wählt, tatsächlich wird er mit einer Bandansage an eine teure 0190-Rufnummer verwiesen. Unter dieser Nummer meldet sich jedoch nicht das gesuchte Amt, sondern allenfalls ein Call-Center des gewerblichen Anbieters. Die Städte und Kommunen warnten vor diesen Gewerbetreibenden. Der Deutsche Städtetag wurde jedoch vor dem Landgericht Duisburg von einer Firma wegen „geschäftsschädigenden Boykott-Aufruf“ verklagt. Die Klage wurde abgewiesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (15 Juli 2004)

Auch wenn der Eintrag gerichtlich verboten wird, steht er erst mal im Telefonbuch drin. Das Verbot wirkt erst bei der nächsten Auflage. Bis dahin sind dann "genügend" Leute darauf reingefallen und der Eintrag hat sich "gelohnt".
Und für die nächste Auflage fällt denen sicher ein neuer Trick ein.
Und dann vergehen sicher wieder 2-3 Jahre.

Übrigens KFZ-Zulassungen sind in der Regel bei den Landratsämtern angesiedelt.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Juli 2004)

Es scheint so, als würde sich da (noch) nicht viel tun lassen. Auf meinen Mailhinweis an das Landratsamt Rastatt erhielt ich heute Antwort.

Man teilte mir mit, dass die Existenz dieser irreführenden Hinweise auf eine angebliche Service-Hotline und eine 0190er-Rufnummer zum Thema "Zulassung und Führerschein" der Behörde seit August 2002 bekannt ist.

Man habe seitdem intensive Bemühungen unternommen, diese Machenschaften zu unterbinden; leider nicht mit dem gewünschten Erfolg. Daher habe man die Bürger mehrfach per Pressemitteilungen über diesen Missstand informiert und aufmerksam gemacht. Ein eingeleitetes Ermittlungsverfahren sei von der Staatsanwaltschaft Baden-Baden eingestellt worden.

Derzeit werde durch RegTP aber geprüft, ob sich aus den jüngeren Gesetzesänderungen Möglichkeiten ergäben.

Immerhin.


----------



## Dino (15 Juli 2004)

So langsam frage ich mich, ob ich nicht die Fronten wechseln sollte. Da wird betrogen, beschissen, über den Tisch gezogen, ausgetrickst...

...und alle, die etwas ausrichten können, schauen zu!

Was ist das für ein System, in dem jeder nach dem Motto

"Erlaubt ist, was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist!"

tun und lassen kann, was er will!
Das, was wir hier jeden Tag zugetragen bekommen, zeigt doch eigentlich ganz deutlich, dass sich aus einer Weichei-Mentalität und einer Massenträgheit des Gesetzgebers heraus ein System entwickelt, dass letztendlich in die Anarchie führt, in der jeder, der noch etwas Anstand im Leib hat, nur noch Melkkuh und Opferlamm für skrupellose Gestalten ist.

Was hat mir Opa (Gott habe ihn selig!) mit auf den Lebensweg gegeben?

Unrecht Gut gedeihet nicht!

Hat er gesacht, der Opa! 

Opa, Du hast Dich geirrt. Und wegen Dir bin ich nun ein Blabla, der jeden Morgen für ein bisschen Kohle auffe Maloche auf der Matte steht. Hättste mir mal lieber rechtzeitig sinnvolle Sachen vermittelt wie Taschendiebstahl, Hütchenspiel, Lügen und betrügen. Das gepaart mit meinem heutigen Wissen um die Vorgänge im WWW hätte mich wahrscheinlich ein ganzes Ende weiter gebracht!
Ach ja, und ein Gruß an meine Eltern! Als Ihr mich als Kind gegen Polio, Diphterie und Pocken impfen ließet, habt ihr eine Krankeit vergessen...

Skrupel!


----------



## disciple (15 Juli 2004)

Das System "erlaubt ist alles was nicht verboten ist" nennt man Demokratie. Und darauf sind einige Deutsche sogar ziemlich stolz. Z.B. die Generation deines Opas:

Die Freiheit der Person ist unverletzlich. In diese Rechte darf nur auf Grund eines Gesetzes eingegriffen werden. 

Grundgesetz Artikel 2

Aber genug des Offtopics


----------



## Alois Bembel (23 Juli 2004)

Gerade eben hab ich auf Spiegel Online gelesen, daß genau derselbe Mensch mit seiner 11875-Auskunft auch Kunden der Bahn abzocken will, indem er im Telefonbuch unter "Bahnhof [Name der Gemeinde]" den Leuten Fahrplanauskünfte erteilen will.

Ich habe es mal hier in diesem Diskussionsfaden eingefügt, weil es doch genau das selbe anspricht, was ich schon durch meine Themeneröffnung moniert habe.


Link: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,310089,00.html


Wenn man hier im Forum nicht verlinken darf, bitte ich um Vergebung.


----------



## technofreak (23 Juli 2004)

Alois Bembel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man hier im Forum nicht verlinken darf, bitte ich um Vergebung.



Gegen Links zu allgemein zugängliche Quellen, die zum Thema passen und nicht gegen die NUB 
verstoßen ist nichts einzuwenden: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13


> Erlaubt sind Links zu Webseiten mit nichtkommerziellem Charakter, die nach Ansicht
> der Moderatoren thematisch zum Forum passen.



tf


----------



## galdikas (30 Juli 2004)

Die Nummer 11875 gehört der *First Early Bird GmbH*, 
Poststrasse 1, Baar, Kanton Zug.
http://www.hrazg.ch/pdfhra/144464dh.pdf

Die GmbH gehört zu gleichen Teilen der 
*Rainbow-Stiftung*, Baar und der
*GFM-Stiftung*, Zürich.

Der First Early Bird GmbH wiederum gehört die

*First Art Trade GmbH*, Poststraße 1, Baar
http://www.hrazg.ch/pdfhra/153595dh.pdf

zusammen mit der Amerikanerin 

Dianne F. ...., aus Cham (vorheriger Wohnsitz: Meerbusch, Deutschland).

Die First Trade GmbH wiederum (mit Gerd F. als GF) war an der
*Tribeaux Arts GmbH*, Seehofstraße 14, Cham beteiligt gewesen,
zusammen mit Frau
......, aus La-Chaux-de-Fonds, wohnhaft in Zürich:
"Handel, Vermittlung Vermarktung, Import und Export v. Kunstgegenständen, ...., alle damit zusammenhängenden Dienstleistungen."

( ......   ---> mehr: http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s14388/6-1.html )

gal


----------



## KatzenHai (31 Juli 2004)

Bericht im Lokalteil des _Kölner Stadtanzeiger_ vom 28.07.2004


> *Teure Nummer ohne Auskunft*
> 
> VON MATTHIAS NIEWELS, 28.07.04, 08:41h, aktualisiert 10:02h
> 
> ...


Quelle: Archiv Kölner Stadtanzeiger


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

*11875 Auskunft*

Hallo,
wir sind auch auf diese Nummer reingefallen. :evil: 

Wollten unser Tochter einen gefallen machen und mit der Bahn fahren. Haben uns dann bei der Bahn erkundigt über den Fahrplan mit der jeweiligen Nummer 11875. Abrechnung erfolgte über die Telekom, die gibt aber keine Auskunft darüber und hat uns an die Fa. Yellow Access.. in der Schweiz verwiesen.

Nun ja, dumm gelaufen. Zu viel bezahlt.

Was passiert, wenn man die Telekomrechnung um diesen Betrag kürzt? Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung.


Danke Gruß Sigi

 :cry:


----------



## A John (13 September 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam frage ich mich, ob ich nicht die Fronten wechseln sollte. Da wird betrogen, beschissen, über den Tisch gezogen, ausgetrickst...
> ...und alle, die etwas ausrichten können, schauen zu!
> 
> Was ist das für ein System, in dem jeder nach dem Motto
> ...


Das Problem ist, wir leben in einem völlig verkrusteten, überregulierten und – bürokratisierten Rechtsstaat.
Die Justiz hat so viele Rechtsmittel, dass sie vor lauter Recht nicht mehr laufen kann.
Betrüger nutzen das rigoros aus. Sie verschleppen Prozesse mit allen Tricks und Winkelzügen. 
Nicht nur solche der ZPO, sondern auch durch, auch aus "fiskalischen Erwägungen", ineinander verschachtelte Gesellschaften, die nach und nach "verbrannt" werden.
Praktisch jedes Betrugsmodell kann man durch geschicktes Vorgehen 10 Jahre und länger am laufen halten. (In Bezug auf  Juristische Maßnahmen).
Mein Vertrauen in den "Rechtsstaat" ist daher nicht "0", sondern "Null". ( = Nicht existent).
Hilfreich ist eine anarchische Grundhaltung, ein gesundes Misstrauen gegenüber allem Unbekannten und v.A. sich durch Informationen ständig auf dem Laufenden halten.
(z.B. lesen dieses Forums).  :wave: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## drboe (13 September 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen Links zu allgemein zugängliche Quellen, die zum Thema passen und nicht gegen die NUB
> verstoßen ist nichts einzuwenden:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
> 
> ...





> kommerziell = den Handel und das Gewerbe betreffend, kaufmännisch.


Das Rudi Augstein eine gemeinnützige Stiftung "SPIEGEL" hinterlassen hat, wäre mir neu. Soweit ich höre, hat er sich später sogar darüber geärgert, den Mitarbeitern Anteile und Mitspracherechte gegeben zu haben. Man kann nun gewiß davon ausgehen, dass Spiegel Online ein kommerzielles Angebot ist. Und wenn man mag, kann man da auch einkaufen. Denn das Archiv ist mitnichten frei zugänglich. Leider.

M. Boettcher

--
PS: ich finde den Link natürlich dennoch OK. Nur an der Verbalisierung der Regeln scheiden sich ggf. die Geister.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2004)

Man sollte nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein,  was kommerziell ist . Die Formulierung heißt 


> Erlaubt sind Links zu Webseiten mit nichtkommerziellem Charakter, die nach Ansicht
> der Moderatoren thematisch zum Forum passen.


ein Link zu einer On-Line  Information,  ob Heise , Spiegel, FTD oder Handelsblatt oder
 sonst einer Publikation dürfte  wohl kaum als kommerzieller Link aufgefaßt werden.
 Links bei den offen für ein Produkt  z.B per Dialer geworben wird, sind da wohl ohne Zweifel. 

cp


----------



## drboe (13 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein,  was kommerziell ist


Huhu! - da gab's noch ein PS inkl. Smile.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (13 September 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man mag, kann man da auch einkaufen. Denn das Archiv ist mitnichten frei zugänglich. Leider.


Warum leider? Die Pflege und Bereithaltung eines solchen Archivs kostet einiges. Dafür einen angemessenen Preis zu verlangen, finde ich absolut in Ordnung.
Gemessen am Preis- Leistungsverhältnis der Dialermafia sind die 0,50 EUR für einen Spiegel- Artikel "fast geschenkt". (Zumindest nach meinem Qualitätsanspruch).
BTW: Die Abrechnung über Firstgate zeigt, wie Micropayment m.E. betrieben werden sollte.


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich finde den Link natürlich dennoch OK. Nur an der Verbalisierung der Regeln scheiden sich ggf. die Geister.


Jadoch jaaaa. Du weist, wie es gemeint ist!  :splat:   

Gruss A. John


----------



## drboe (13 September 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Früher, als bekanntlich Alles besser war  - außer der Wasserspülung und der Heizung, -  war es kostenlos. Heute führen aber viele Links auf kostenpflichtige Seiten, weshalb ich mir Links zum Spiegel schon oft verkneife, weil nach einiger Zeit ist der Inhalt da nicht mehr so ohne Weiteres einzusehen.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Gemessen am Preis- Leistungsverhältnis der Dialermafia sind die 0,50 EUR für einen Spiegel- Artikel "fast geschenkt". (Zumindest nach meinem Qualitätsanspruch).


Naja. Wer die Zeitschrift hat (oder die Jahres-CD) und das im Einzelfall nachprüft, kommt ggf. auch zu anderen Ergebnissen. Beim Preis von derzeit 3 EUR und ca. 160-180 Seiten (teils deutlich mehr), ist ein Artikel für 50 ct m. E. eben nicht gerade geschenkt. Und das Dialer eine gute, marktübliche Preisvergleichsbasis darstellen, willst Du sicher nicht behaupten.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Die Abrechnung über Firstgate zeigt, wie Micropayment m.E. betrieben werden sollte.


Natürlich. Die Fixierung auf Dialer lenkt oft davon ab, das es auch anders geht.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber natürlich.  Die Reflexe, die man hier ab und an auslösen kann, z. B. wenn man auf unklare Schreibe hinweist, sind aber oft so niedlich, dass ich mir solche Hinweise nicht ganz verkneifen kann. Dass Du Dich aber so ins Zeug legst, ... Keine Lust mehr am eigenen Projekt?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Der Jurist (14 September 2004)

Zur Beweislast AG Mettmann http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=74909#74909


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2004)

naja, also ich muss sagen, ich arbeite bei der 11875


----------



## Teleton (16 Dezember 2004)

chup4 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, also ich muss sagen, ich arbeite bei der 11875



Und wie isses da so ?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 September 2005)

*11875*

*Da dieser thread gesperrt worden ist*, die Entscheidung des Verwaltungsgerichts Köln hier gespostet:
*"Widerruf der Auskunftsrufnummer 11875 ist rechtmäßig"*.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (21 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> chup4 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's been lonely in the saddle since the horse died...


----------



## SEP (30 September 2005)

... und *jetzt ist es auch in II. Instanz so*
:lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 September 2005)

chup4 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, also ich muss sagen, ich arbeite bei der 11875


immer noch? 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2005)

heise schrieb:
			
		

> Vor einem Jahr hatte die Deutsche Bahn vor der Rufnummer 11875 gewarnt. Sie tauchte seinerzeit im Zusammenhang mit dem Telefonbucheintrag "Bahnhof Allgemeine Infostelle rund um den Bahnhof in Ihrer Stadt T. S*** e.K." auf. Vor der Masche mit Telefonbucheinträgen, die auf offiziell klingende Stellen wie "Kfz-Zulassungsstelle" verweisen, hatte die Stadt Frankfurt am Main vor gut drei Jahren mit einer Plakataktion gewarnt.


Is was zu T. S*** e.K. bekannt? Dann bitte PN, danke
(edit: den usenet-Artikel bzgl. Dorsten kenne ich)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 September 2005)

*Irgendetwas läuft hier parallel.*


----------

